# Screaming



## meowingaround (Mar 15, 2011)

Ok Windy has always been a wild child even though he was a handfed baby. 

And we've had tons of issues .. tons. Seriously I read somewhere tiels where supposed to be "easy" especially if you got a handfed baby. HA in my experience this has not been the case. But I admit it's mostly my fault because I didn't respond correctly to certain things and taught my bird to be a very demanding, pushy , needy being.

A year ago we brought Willow into our home. His actual brother, that me and my friend picked up from the breeders at the same time. It took awhile but they bonded really strongly. On July 29, I opened the door to check the mail. Willow who had never gone in the foyer before, suddenly was out the door and carried away by the wind. 

I did everything possible to find him , put him on sites and put up flyers and put an ad in the paper. Sadly he's not been found.


Windy seems to have adjusted ok, except he screams at me more. I can't do anything without him. And I mean anything.. scream scream scream. Sometimes even when I'm right in front of him.. scream scream scream. I'd like to get him to a point where I can leave the room and he might call for me but he won't scream the entire time I am out of sight. I'd like him to sing/ talk /whistle /and chirp more and scream less. 


He's a fully flighted bird (I've addressed the foyer issue with a curtain) and as I have four cats, two of which are young and still sometimes go after him, I can't clip him and feel like he'd be safe. He's with me all his waking hours.

No sound but that awful screech bothers me.. really he can be noisy but please stop screaming at me xD


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm afraid I'm too new to tiels myself to offer any advice. But just wanted to say I'm sorry about Willow, and if that's Windy in your signature pic, he is adorable. I'm sure others here will have good advice to give. Hang in there!


----------



## meowingaround (Mar 15, 2011)

TY 

I'm trying really hard to ignore it cause that's what every thing I've read says to do. Reward good sounds ignore bad sounds. 

But seriously he can SCREAM


----------



## meowingaround (Mar 15, 2011)

Anyway figured out what was wrong.

Apparently I've had the full spectrum light on too much and he's hormonal and wants to mate.

He let me know today in the bathroom while he made heart wings at himself in the mirror.

So for two weeks or so I have to let him sleep about 16 hours, I set up an extra cage in the spare room walk in closet so he can have that sleep. Also no sun lamp for 2 weeks. Then I have to limit his time under it. Silly me


----------



## Storm (Aug 29, 2011)

This gave me some good advice. 
We have 3 males now, and 2 of the three have recently become quite loud, no singing just screaming. And it annoys the living **** out of me. So I decided to give them more "under the cover time" and it seems to be working since the room they're in is a bright one ! .


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

IM sorry. Sooner or latter though i bet your cockatiel will stop screaming.


----------



## meowingaround (Mar 15, 2011)

He's back to himself now 

I'm glad this helped someone else.


----------



## Eikoden (Apr 6, 2009)

meowingaround said:


> Anyway figured out what was wrong.
> 
> Apparently I've had the full spectrum light on too much and he's hormonal and wants to mate.
> 
> ...


You just saved me. Seriously, all my cockatiel r2 and I do is yell and scream at each other. He yells that he doesn't have a mate, I yell that he's giving me a migraine. I can easily tolerate his chirping, talking and "Hi! You're Home!" calls. It's the mating call that drives me nuts...and now I know I can solve it with a simple cover and 4 hours more per night. Thank you.


----------

